
Building a simple VGA-adapter for an 8-bit self made computer - Arjuna
http://tldr.fi/2014/09/27/zc160-vga-adapter1
======
ChuckMcM
One of the fun 'first' projects in most FPGA classes is building a simple VGA
display. What is interesting is that a period specific graphics display for
the Z80 would probably be something like Cromemco Dazzler[1] with its 32 x 32
pixel color display, or the Super Dazzler.

[1]
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cromemco_Dazzler](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cromemco_Dazzler)
\-- yes I owned one of these boards at one time :-)

~~~
adestefan
Cromemco and the Dazzler was the pieces of hardware that were the basis for
most of the local news weather graphics that were seen on TV in the 80s.

------
Arjuna
At this time, unfortunately, I think we may have hammered the server. I'm
seeing, "Error establishing a database connection."

Here's the "Text-only version" from Google's cache:

[https://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:hYtWJw...](https://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:hYtWJwCvXVoJ:tldr.fi/2014/09/27/zc160-vga-
adapter1/&hl=en&gl=us&strip=1)

Here's the "Full version" (i.e., with images) from Google's cache:

[https://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:hYtWJw...](https://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:hYtWJwCvXVoJ:tldr.fi/2014/09/27/zc160-vga-
adapter1/&hl=en&gl=us&strip=0)

~~~
mmastrac
Shame it doesn't actually cache the images. Really interested to see what this
one looks like.

------
jgrahamc
You can generate TV signals in software on an Arduino:
[http://blog.jgc.org/2011/05/playing-pong-on-pair-of-candy-
ca...](http://blog.jgc.org/2011/05/playing-pong-on-pair-of-candy-cans-
its.html)

~~~
enneff
In a similar vein:
[http://www.linusakesson.net/scene/craft/](http://www.linusakesson.net/scene/craft/)

~~~
q3k
Linus Akesson ('lft') is probably one of the hackers I admire the most. In a
few years he went from a sound-only demo on an ATmega [1], via generating VGA
[2] and PAL [3] video demos on the same platform up to implementing custom
digital logic including a processor and shader-based graphics accelerator on
an FPGA [4].

At the same time, he is a really talented musician, and uses his hardware
knowledge to augment [5] and build [6] custom instruments.

He just keeps churning out concentrated awesomeness and hackery.

[1] -
[http://www.linusakesson.net/hardware/chiptune.php](http://www.linusakesson.net/hardware/chiptune.php)

[2] -
[http://www.linusakesson.net/scene/craft/](http://www.linusakesson.net/scene/craft/)

[3] -
[http://www.linusakesson.net/scene/phasor/](http://www.linusakesson.net/scene/phasor/)

[4] -
[http://www.linusakesson.net/scene/parallelogram/](http://www.linusakesson.net/scene/parallelogram/)

[5] -
[http://www.linusakesson.net/chipophone/](http://www.linusakesson.net/chipophone/)

[6] - [http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NV6IFOVY-
go](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NV6IFOVY-go)

~~~
enneff
He's certainly the real deal.

------
rtkwe
If you're interested in homemade computers blondihacks has a whole series of
articles on making one from design straight through to completion:

[http://quinndunki.com/blondihacks/?page_id=1761](http://quinndunki.com/blondihacks/?page_id=1761)

------
coderjames
I've actually been thinking about doing exactly this for a 68K-based computer
I'm building. This will be a big help! Awesome project.

------
bhhaskin
I love "labor of love" projects like these. Thanks for sharing.

------
bio4m
I think the site may have been hosted on an 8-bit homemade computer :)

------
aswanson
Awesome, I want to try this on a Spartan 6.

------
aprdm
Very nice! Would be a great project for an FPGA also, wouldn't need all of
these wires :P

------
Pinn2
Neat! Would a 1-bit computer be 8 times easier?

~~~
KSS42
No, it would be 8 times harder.

